# Auf Netzwerkfreigabe zugreifen



## arkanis (7. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe diesen Text bereits im Anfängerforum gepostet, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob er da wirklich hingehört, also nochmal hier:

Ich möchte unter Java auf eine Netzwerkfreigabe eines Windowshosts zugreifen, um von dort eine Datei zu lesen. Ich hatte mir überlegt, einfach über den UNC Pfad darauf zuzugreifen, aber dazu müsste ich die Verbindung ersteinmal herstellen(also unter Windows "net use..."). Wie kann ich eine solche Verbindung herstellen. Oder hat Java andere Bordmittel, um das ganze Problem anders zu lösen?

Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Mai 2005)

Den doppelten Beitrag im Anfängerforum habe ich entfernt, da Netzwerkprogrammierung ein nicht triviales Thema ist.


----------



## swiftrock (9. Mai 2005)

Hi,

ich denke, dass wird so mit Java-Boardmitteln nicht funktionieren.
Also wenn du von einem Windows-Host auf einen anderen Windows-Host zugreifen willst, würde ich das über die Windows-API lösen und die mpr.dll einbinden. Die folge ist halt die nicht mehr vorhandene Plattforumunabhängigkeit.

Weiter Infos findest du unter: http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/default.asp?url=/library/en-us/wnet/wnet/wnetaddconnection2.asp

Der Zugriff auf eine Windows-Freigabe habe ich mal in einem Projekt über den normalen Pfad gelöst. Funktionierte auch problemlos z. B.: \\host_oder_ip_adresse\ressource

Hoffe das hilft die weiter.

MfG,
swift


----------

